# Bad colors with Flickr in Ipad



## lgs (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I was not posting in Flickr for a while and this week when I did it, I have notice that despite the fact that on my Pc and MAC everything is ok ( both on viewers and in flickr), if I see the picture in the Flickr with my Ipad it looks desatureted with a yellow cast. This is happening only with the photos I have publish this week (last 7 photos), all previous ones are ok.
it is even weird when you share this photos from Flickr to Facebook and they are back to normal colors.

What have change meanwhile that I can remember:

-New camera D800
- Upgrade to ligthroom 4
- new Ipad 3

my flickr gallery link
Flickr: Luis G. Sarmento's Photostream

Thank you in advance for your help

Best regards
Luis Sarmento


----------



## sashbar (Dec 17, 2013)

I have checked my Flickr on my iPad Air against my calibrated PC screen: it is very similar, with a very slight desaturation and blue cast on iPad.

PS You have a great wildlife portfolio there, not my cup of tea, but there are some good wildlife shooters here on this forum.


----------



## Overread (Dec 17, 2013)

Firstly you've some fantastic photography! 

As for your problem have you changed your colourspace? You might be using a colouraware browser on your computer whilst the ipad isn't using one. sRGB is the typical colourspace most people use on the internet because it shows the same for any browser. 

If that's not the problem then I'd double check your screen calibration for your computer monitors (assuming you've got a hardware based calibrator like a Spyder or Colormonkey). If all that is in order then the Ipad screen likely needs a minor adjustment (I assume it can  be done from its own menus though I don't have one to know what is and isn't possible)


----------



## lgs (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks both of you for your comments. 
My MAC and my Ipad are calibrated by the same Spyder. In fact I use my Mac to calibrate my Ipad.
As soon as I get home I will try different color spaces and I will let you know the results.
BR
Luis


----------



## lgs (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi again,

Problem solved. 
With Flickr and Ipad, sRGB works perfect.  Adobe 1998 is a little bit worst and prophoto sucks. 

Sashbar just check your color space.

Overread, thank you.

Br
Luis


----------



## paigew (Dec 17, 2013)

Love your photostream! Your underwater stuff is just amazing.


----------



## lgs (Dec 17, 2013)

paigew said:


> Love your photostream! Your underwater stuff is just amazing.


 Hi Paige,

Thank you very much.  Keep enjoying it.

BR
Luis


----------



## weeds2nicaragua (Dec 25, 2013)

I just checked out your photos.  IMPRESSIVE to say the least. 
They look phenominal on my ipad.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

